# Does anyone here like Pablo Picasso??



## logan_run (Jun 13, 2018)

Any fans of his art work here??


----------



## Justin Swanton (Jun 14, 2018)

His early stuff.


----------



## logan_run (Jun 15, 2018)

That is a good picture.


----------

